# Anyone wants to see the new Wild Betta belonging to the Splenden Complex group?



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys heres a video of my new wild bettas 
My thai friend sent me 2 pairs and 2 Extra males (free)of this type next shipment hes sending me 4 pairs free again 

Hope you guys like it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ajOHB3rWl4


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Hey guys heres a video of my new wild bettas
> My thai friend sent me 2 pairs and 2 Extra males (free)of this type next shipment hes sending me 4 pairs free again
> 
> Hope you guys like it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ajOHB3rWl4


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oo there beautiful! When are you spawning?


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Great fish!

Ummm, excuse me while I wipe the drool off the desk....

GORGEOUS!! WANT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I will spawn them when the female is loaded with eggs that way i get a large number of frys for you guys that wat this new species


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are gorgeous. Setsuna, why do you always make my jaw hit the desk?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Vizja13 said:


> Oh my gosh they are gorgeous. Setsuna, why do you always make my jaw hit the desk?


Hahaha im sorry but i love wild bettas too much and i always try to get the best top quality that i can find


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh they are beauties. Keep me in mind when you have some ready my friend. Just gorgeous. Now you got me hooked on Wilds too, As if my betta addiction wasn't bad enough before!


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! They are beautiful! I love the long lean bodies!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not that I would try it, but what would happen if you were to cross one of these with a betta splendens? Would it produce offspring?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Not that I would try it, but what would happen if you were to cross one of these with a betta splendens? Would it produce offspring?


Yea, you can cross these with splendens. Not sure how it would turn out because i havent seen a hybrid splenden/siamorientalis


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

first time I saw this thread, was like..."new??" that's an imbellis...and later found this http://www.academia.edu/2300816/Bet...TELEOSTEI_OSPHRONEMIDAE_FROM_EASTERN_THAILAND


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep me in mind when you do get a spawn,I will get a few.
Bill


----------

